# What board should i get?



## bobby29 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a 152 forum youngblood doubledog for park and im looking to get a board for mostly all mountain freestyle and powder. I mainly snowboard on the east coast but i go out west frequently. Im pretty good at park and I also like to go into a lot of tree runs. Im 5'8" and 130 lbs. Im looking at the Lib-tech phoenix lando 154, Lib-tech attack banana 154, and the gnu forest bailey space case﻿. Which board should I get?


----------

